# Somebody in need of a few handles...



## apicius9 (Mar 28, 2014)

Morimoto posted this on Facebook today, I think I will donate a handle to him, he needs a few new ones... 

Stefan


----------



## jai (Mar 28, 2014)

Thats crazy is that yanagiba on the left meant to be a full size one that he has just used to that extent?


----------



## berko (Mar 28, 2014)

how?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 28, 2014)

It's from scrubbing the handles daily with powdered cleansers like Ajax or something similar.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 29, 2014)

When I was cutting plenty fish.Ahi would get in the handle & would have to scrub it.About 6 yrs ago I got a Stepan Keller culy Koa Buff. horn.It worked great easy to clean.Held up well still have that Aritsugu 270mm blue steel yanagiba.


----------



## erikz (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, just crazy!


----------



## Dgilks (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't really want to bump this thread but that pic is way too cool. Excellent stuff.


----------



## andur (Jun 19, 2014)

I just read the other day why the Japanese handle makers use their soft Magnolia wood for the handles and the explanation on one webpage was that "it wears to the user". I guess these handles are actually very comfortable! Maybe not the bottom one but the idea of a knife slowly conforming to the users grip. Never saw proof of this concept before this picture! Awesome!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 23, 2014)

This makes me so happy. You can really tell by the sharpening job and the whittled down handle how much he care for them.


----------

